

Ask HN: would you tip people in irc if it were really easy? - the_cat_kittles

I have been helped by so many people in irc channels, I often wish I could click on their username and tip them instantly. Does anyone else want this service?
======
pbiggar
Try gittip - very similar. This could be a plugin for gittip.

~~~
the_cat_kittles
i tried gittip and i like the general idea, but i think recurring tips is
pretty bad. But yes, it could be, should they decide to implement one-offs

------
whichdan
Do you think it would change the dynamic of certain IRC channels if tipping
became a regular occurrence?

~~~
the_cat_kittles
It wouldn't make them worse, but I doubt it would make them drastically
better. It would honestly benefit the people who have been helped the most,
since they are currently frustrated by not being able to do more than say
"thanks"

